# Ren Wax vs Paste Wax



## bjbear76 (Jun 21, 2013)

When applying a finish on acrylic or poly resin blanks, I sand, MM, use EEE ultra-shine, then Novus #2, and apply a dab of ren wax.  
A couple questions:  
Am I being redundant by using both EEE and Novus?  I had the impression that EEE removes any left over turn lines and Novus would bring out the shine more.
Also, I notice some turners use Johnson's paste wax instead of ren wax.  Is there an advantage of one over the other?


----------



## thewishman (Jun 21, 2013)

The EEE is the equivalent of about 2000 grit sandpaper, so using it after MM would be taking a step backwards.

EEE-Ultra is a polishing wax intended to be used in conjunction with  Shellawax finish in order to achieve the ultimate shine on turnings.   The wax/tripoli mixture is used before applying Shellwax to sand your  object up to the equivalent of 2000 grit!  The super smooth surface is  ready to take a great finish.

Here is the source page:
EEE-Ultra Shine Polishing Wax | Woodturners Finish | Highland Woodworking


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 21, 2013)

I could see the advantage to Johnson's, it is a fraction of the cost of Ren!  I never thought of using Johnson's as a protective coating, I don't think Ren (and I use it) is all it is cracked up to be.  If whatever is is put on is handled a lot it doesn't seem to do that much.  If it is just going to set in a showcase, I may help protect it from some deterioration.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 21, 2013)

After wetsanding with MM, i use novus #3 then #2 and im done.


----------



## bradh (Jun 21, 2013)

The reason for Ren wax is it doesn't show finger prints like most other waxes. Makes a big difference at a show where the pens are being handled a lot.


----------

